# Wood Front Door Fading



## Tim The Painter

The top of the door is in great condition. The bottom of the door is faded from the sun. How would you guys tackle this one?


----------



## LA Painter

Depends how picky the customer is... and how much they want to spend.

If they want it to look new... strip it all down and start over.

If they want a touchup job... sand the bad areas, blend in some stain, and re-varnish the whole door.

Doors like that need to be treated like wood boats, ie: clear coat every six months.


----------



## waho6o9

Yeah, what LAPainter said.


----------



## johnpaint

LA Painter said:


> Depends how picky the customer is... and how much they want to spend.
> 
> If they want it to look new... strip it all down and start over.
> 
> If they want a touchup job... sand the bad areas, blend in some stain, and re-varnish the whole door.
> 
> Doors like that need to be treated like wood boats, ie: clear coat every six months.


That's it in a nut shell. It all depends on if you want to gamble on sanding/ touching up and wonder if the client will like it, or going the whole 100 yards to strip and restain.It is also a good idea to do the wet test to see what it would look like if you just recoated it.


----------



## DeanV

LA Painter said:


> Depends how picky the customer is... and how much they want to spend.
> 
> If they want it to look new... strip it all down and start over.
> 
> If they want a touchup job... sand the bad areas, blend in some stain, and re-varnish the whole door.
> 
> Doors like that need to be treated like wood boats, ie: clear coat every six months.


That is the truth. Most do not opt for the strip and refinish and go for the band-aid approach.


----------



## TooledUp

Maybe sub it out to a painter?


----------



## concrete effects

Light sand and re-varnish with high UV. Wouldn't mess with stain touch up, to risky on blending.


----------



## johnpaint

TooledUp said:


> Maybe sub it out to a painter?


Tooledup: Your a naughty little pet.


----------



## TooledUp

johnpaint said:


> Tooledup: Your a naughty little pet.


Moi? :devil2:

Seriously though - I would expect that question from the H/O, not the painter.


----------



## NCPaint1

That color doesent look hard to blend. But be sure the H/O knows that a touch up job WON'T be perfect, usually they turn out pretty good but always CYA.


----------



## johnpaint

TooledUp said:


> Moi? :devil2:
> 
> Seriously though - I would expect that question from the H/O, not the painter.


Yes, but because we are so long suffering, we help at a drop of the hat.Never complaining always giving it up the advise.


----------



## TooledUp

johnpaint said:


> Yes, but because we are so long suffering, we help at a drop of the hat.Never complaining always giving it up the advise.



Ahhh I missed the bit where H/O's/DIYers/unskilled and hacks had been added to the forum constitution. 


..........That's odd. I just looked and couldn't find it :blink:


----------



## Workaholic

TooledUp said:


> Ahhh I missed the bit where H/O's/DIYers/unskilled and hacks had been added to the forum constitution.
> 
> 
> ..........That's odd. I just looked and couldn't find it :blink:


The less skilled are welcome if they are paint contractors, paint contractor employee, any professional paint related field as long as they follow the posting rules. 
His other posts had to do with passing the exams for a license in California which leads to imply that he is a painter. If you do not want to help him that is not a problem. 
We all weed out the HO,s, the Diyers and the hacks will eventually expose themselves for what they are. 
PaintTalk was not built in a day, well maybe it was.:jester:


----------



## TooledUp

Workaholic said:


> The less skilled are welcome if they are paint contractors, paint contractor employee, any professional paint related field as long as they follow the posting rules.
> His other posts had to do with passing the exams for a license in California which leads to imply that he is a painter. If you do not want to help him that is not a problem.
> We all weed out the HO,s, the Diyers and the hacks will eventually expose themselves for what they are.
> PaintTalk was not built in a day, well maybe it was.:jester:


I think this one has exposed himself (imo anyway). Anybody can say they are applying for a license but the posts speak for themselves. If they're of a low skill level then they shouldn't be a painting contractor. That's not an opinion, it's a fact. To be perfectly honest with you, I've been evaluating whether or not this place is what it I thought it was (or whether it ever will be). 

I don't want to go back to the walking the talk or new forum threads again because we've been there and done that and nothing has really changed. 'Walking the talk' doesn't happen. It's funny how some rules are stuck to rigidly (not even a political joke allowed) but more serious issues that deal with people's homes and people's possible health and safety are ignored for the most part. If I had to choose between the two, I know what I'd vote for (is voting political?).


----------



## Workaholic

TooledUp said:


> I think this one has exposed himself (imo anyway). Anybody can say they are applying for a license but the posts speak for themselves. If they're of a low skill level then they shouldn't be a painting contractor. That's not an opinion, it's a fact. To be perfectly honest with you, I've been evaluating whether or not this place is what it I thought it was (or whether it ever will be).


I understand how you feel on the subject and I understand that on your side of the pond you must put in a lot more dues before you can have the title "professional painting contractor", here it is much to simple. you can get licensed with little or no experience as long as you can pay the fees and pass the requirements. 
I do agree with you 100% that a person should have worked for someone for years before trying to go it on their own but that is not how it is set up here. 

As far as whether or not this site is up to your expectations that I can not answer. I appreciate your posts and enjoy hearing the similarities and differences that we face in the same field but on a different continent. You have and hopefully will keep sharing a lot of great knowledge in these threads. 







TooledUp said:


> I don't want to go back to the walking the talk or new forum threads again because we've been there and done that and nothing has really changed. 'Walking the talk' doesn't happen. It's funny how some rules are stuck to rigidly (not even a political joke allowed) but more serious issues that deal with people's homes and people's possible health and safety are ignored for the most part. If I had to choose between the two, I know what I'd vote for (is voting political?).


The no politic rule is easy to enforce, it is pretty cut and dry. The level of experience someone has is very hard to enforce. We can not go on witch hunts trying to rid the forum of people who have less skills than the average, or belittling them for not already having all the answers. 
While something may seem basic to most of us it could still seem new to a guy that has only done the same kind of painting and is now in a different area. 
This site is set up so that the less skilled professionals can learn from the more experienced, while trying to politely turn the HO's and DIY elsewhere.


----------



## johnpaint

Yeah, yeah, Tool it is, want it is, we have been getting very potitical around here. Nice, nice, nice = bland, bland, bland.


----------

